# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  फोरम के पन्ने, धीमे इंटरनेट पे भी जल्दी खोलने हो तो पढ़ो ये नुस्खे (कोई सोफ्टवेयर नही, एक नए पैसे का खर्चा नही)

## jethalal

यदि आप मोबाईल फोन से फोरम में आते है,या फिर आपकी इंटरनेट स्पीड बहोत कम है तो फोरम जल्दी लोड करने के लिए क्या करे? *आप ये ट्रिक्स केवल अन्तर्वासना नही किसी भी फोरम पे इस्तेमाल कर सकते हो.*

बहोत आसान, प्रोफाइल सेटिंग में जाए.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/usercp.php

लेफ्ट साइड के कोलम में *"सामान्य सेटिंग्स"* पे क्लिक करे.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

अब उस पेज में थोडा निचे जाए.: *Thread Display Options*
अब अपनी जरूरत के हिसाब से एक या ज्यादा ओप्शन से टिक-मार्क हटा दे और ". फोटो में दिखाया है ऐसे,
 
तीनों ओप्शन का विवरण:
Signature: इसका टिक-मार्क निकाल देने से, किसी भी बंदे के पोस्ट के निचे आपको हस्ताक्षर नही दिखेंगे. इसके कारण पेज की लम्बाई अपने आप कम होगी, कुछ लोग अपने हस्ताक्षर में फोटो भी रखते है तो वो भी दिखना बंध हो जाएगा, अत: आपके धीमे इंटरनेट पर भी फोरम जल्दी लोड होगा.
Avatar: इस से हर सदस्य के नाम के निचे जो फोटो दीखता है वो भी बंध हो जाएगा.
IMG: इससे फोरम में सदस्यों द्वारा अपलोड किये सारे फोटो तथा smiley भी दिखना बंध हो जाएंगे. (ये केवल वे लोग ही करे जो फोटो देखने नही मात्र चर्चा हेतु फोरम में आते है.)

जब तीनों ओप्शन disable करे तो देखिये केसा दीखता है. फोटो-
 

जाहिर है *जब फोटो,सिग्नेचर/हस्ताक्षर नही दिखेंगे तो फोरम के पन्ने अपनेआप ही ज्यादा स्पीड से खुलेंगे.*

इसके अलवा उसी सेटिंग में Miscellaneous Options वाले विभाग में जाए और Message Editor Interface:
को *"Basic Editor - A simple text box"* ऐसा सिलेक्ट करे.
उस से जब भी आप पोस्ट करेंगे तो आपको smiley वाला बड़ा editor interface नही दिखेगा अत: फोरम ओर भी तेजी से लोड होगा.
फोटो:


खास: इस basic editor के जरिये आप फोटो/फ़ाइल अपलोड नही कर सकते, smiley भी नही डाल सकते. आप जानते है "कुछ पाने के लिए कुछ खोना भी पड़ता है!" *अगर स्पीड मंगती है तो कुछ फीचर को अलविदा भी कहेना होगा!*
तो जब काम हो हो तो वापस Enhanced editor सिलेक्ट कर ही सकते हो!

अंत में..अगर आपका इंटरनेट अनलिमिटेड नही है तो ये* पैसे भी बचाता है.*
*उदा. १ आपका इंटरनेट प्लान per minute Usage पर  है:* 
तो अबी कम बिल आएगा क्योकि फोरम कम मिनटों में लोड हो रहा है.

*उदा. २ आपका इंटरनेट प्लान per MB usage पे हें*
तो भी आपका बिल कम आएगा क्योकि smiley,image लोड नही हो रहे इसलिए data transfer कम हो जाएगा.

----------


## mailer_demon

> यदि आप मोबाईल फोन से फोरम में आते है,या फिर आपकी इंटरनेट स्पीड बहोत कम है तो फोरम जल्दी लोड करने के लिए क्या करे? *आप ये ट्रिक्स केवल अन्तर्वासना नही किसी भी फोरम पे इस्तेमाल कर सकते हो.*
> 
> बहोत आसान, प्रोफाइल सेटिंग में जाए.
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/usercp.php


*बहूत खूब जेठा जी, ये तो स्लो इन्टरनेट वालो के लिए वरदान दिया है. मैं भी कभी कभी ब्रॉडबैंड इन्टरनेट में प्रॉब्लम के चलते मोबाइल से इन्टरनेट चलता हु. उस समय इस फोरम में लोगिन करना मुश्किल हो जाता है. बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद इस जाकारी के लिए.

आपको तो इस फोरम का दूसरा तकनिकी सलाहकार बना देना चाहिए. धन्यवाद फिर से एक बार.*

----------


## jethalal

धन्यवाद मित्र, मै एक बात बताना भूल गया...अगर आपका इंटरनेट अनलिमिटेड नही है तो ये पैसे भी बचाता है.
*उदा. १ आपका इंटरनेट प्लान per minute Usage पर  है:* 
तो अबी कम बिल आएगा क्योकि फोरम कम मिनटों में लोड हो रहा है.

*उदा. २ आपका इंटरनेट प्लान per MB usage पे हें*
तो भी आपका बिल कम आएगा क्योकि smiley,image लोड नही हो रहे इसलिए data transfer कम हो जाएगा.

----------


## Black Pearl

वाह अच्छी जानकारी है, इससे लिमिटेड डाटा प्लान यूज करने वालों को डाटा भी कम खर्च होगा...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही  उपयोगी जाकारी है जेठा जी, आप तो फोरम के तकीनीकी जानकार भी है, धन्यवाद.

----------


## Dark Rider

बहुत खूब जेठालाल जी उम्दा सूत्र खैर मेरे हस्ताक्षर के लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा

----------


## jethalal

> बहुत खूब जेठालाल जी उम्दा सूत्र खैर मेरे हस्ताक्षर के लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा


नही मित्र, हस्ताक्षर से मुजे कोई आपत्ति नही. में अपने भी हस्ताक्षर डालता ही हू. ये signature-disable ट्रिक तो केवल उन लोगो के लिए जो धीमे इंटरनेट से परेशान है.

----------


## saam

बहोत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया हे जेठालाल आपने.
इससे हमारे काफी दोस्तों की समस्या का हल होगा.
बहोत खूब.

----------


## Nokia2690

GOOD WOW WOW WOW GOOD

----------


## Nokia2690

GOOD WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW

----------


## sanjeetspice

बोले तो एक दम ज़कास बहुत अच्छे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी जेठा भाई, आपके सूत्र के नाम रेपो +++

----------


## itsmine

आपने बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है बधाई स्वीकार करें

----------


## samit171985

बहुत अच्छे जेठा भाई'++++++++++

----------


## sam4fem

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी जेठा भाई
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## kajal pandey

सचमुच बहुत ही अच्छी  जानकारी है....रेपो कबूल कीजिये ...ही ही ही ,,,,मेरे हस्ताक्षर दिख रहे है ,,,,सॉरी जेठालाल जी ......

----------


## sampada

download cheat engine and check the effect!!!!!!!!Amazing for fast internet browsing

----------


## ALBD10

अच्छा सूत्र है हमारे परम मित्र जेठ लाल जी, आप की गोकुल धाम सोसाइटी तो  नयी सी दिखने लगी है अब, आप के साले साब मेरा मतलब दया भाभी क भाई साहेब ने  बनाई है, आप को मालुम है आप की प्रियतमा दया भाभी का किसी ने अपहरण कर  लिया है , तारक मेहता का उल्टा चस्मा में, हां हां हां हां हां,

----------


## dhanrajk75

अच्छी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## jeet6162

मित्र
आपने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी है

----------

